# Salamander Wreck????



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

i am looking for the salamander wreck??? :shock: :shock: :?
the one AT Salamanda NOT the "wreck of the Salamanda :? 
if any one knows how to find would you mind sending me an eamil please? :lol:

chris / [email protected]


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

ps Salamander
32° 39 44.61 Lat
152° 09 31.36 Long

According to page 35 of this document http://maritime.heritage.nsw.gov.au/pub ... report.pdf


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks for that only one problem now is i cant get google earth to understand thats cords???? lol
and thanks for the link, i know a lot of people will go for a look.


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 20, 2009)

No idea what the salamander wreck is, but try typing S32 44.61 E152 31.36 into google maps.


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

well i just need the cords. that work in goole earth for find it tho....


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Copy these and paste in Google earth 
S32° 39 44.61 E152° 09 31.36 just tried it and it worked.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Hey give me a pm when you find it and plan to go fishing. Thanks Ben.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

is the tides were right, I might think of joining in - but launching from nelson bay side and just making the trek across the bay. Save me an hours drive each way - cant imaging it will take an hour to yak across there even on a bad day.


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

the wreck holds some good bream if you can get them to bite.should see some boats at anchor fishing there and that will give you a good indication to where it is. thats how i found it years ago

wayne


----------

